# Помогите пожалуйста оценить баян



## podryga (29 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Помогите пожалуйста мне оценить баян. Так как я полный ноль в этом деле, и кроме того, что он трехрядный определить ни чего не могу. Достался он нам вместе квартирой, пылился на верхней полке кладовой и его происхождение мне неизвестно. Может кто-нибудь поможет, интересует характеристика и примерная цена. Всем заранее спасибо! 

http://stoboy.ru/obyav/other/music/1032684 - вот мое объявление о продаже


----------



## Gross (30 Июл 2011)

Красивый! Неужели знатоки опять скажут, что он "бесценный"? Гриф отнесён к задней стенке, все 3 ряда рычагов на одной оси. Педагоги такого вроде не одобряют? Роскошный внешний вид наводит на вопрос: а может, там планки цельные? Но- не подержав баян в руках, ничего определённого не скажешь. Увы.


----------



## podryga (1 Авг 2011)

*Gross*, спасибо вам за ответ! Где бы вот только найти, те самые руки знатока да поближе


----------



## Jupiter (1 Авг 2011)

Обратитесь к Zet10 (http://www.goldaccordion.com/user/zet10/)- он в курсе этих инструментов и цен. Видно ,что баян делан для "себя"- как бы "дембельский вариант альбом"- скорее всего Кировская фабрика. Надо слушать: если только для красоты и коллекции,то цену определить нельзя. Это определяет рынок. Если же действительно звук более-менее,то играть на нём тоже долго нельзя- рассыплется(паралон,механика и прочее).Так что врядли заочно кто то Вам реально оценит этот инструмент.Но красивый...Похож и на Житомирские инструменты 60гг. и на Тульский "гармошечный вариант"(замыкание меха на полукорпусах.


----------



## podryga (2 Авг 2011)

*Jupiter*, спасибо большое за подсказку :accordion:


----------



## Romannik (2 Авг 2011)

Здравствуйте! если желаете узнать о цене инструмента , пишите в личку, [email protected]


----------



## podryga (2 Авг 2011)

*Romannik*, написала :girl_smi:


----------

